# Is it worth upgrading my old bow?



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

If your bow looks anything like the ebay add, it's a good looking bow. If you're happy with the way it shoots and all, I sure wouldn't feel pressured to switch to a new one. However, if you're concerned it may break you can certainly retire the old bow. I have a few old recurve bows that I've shelved because I'm concerned they may delaminate if I shoot them any longer. I guess I could sell them but I enjoy simply looking at them. If you're looking for a change, there are finger bows on the market but you don't generally see them in pro shops due to low demand. One of the biggest changes since your bow was made is most shooters are using cams which offer faster arrow flight but are perhaps not as forgiving as wheels. You can still get wheels too, of course. Why not shoot what you have and try other bows as they become available for a casual shot or two when at tournaments and such? Lastly, I prefer my hunting bow to be essentially a duplicate of my target bow.


----------



## combatcarry (Apr 9, 2008)

AKRuss said:


> If your bow looks anything like the ebay add, it's a good looking bow.<snip> One of the biggest changes since your bow was made is most shooters are using cams which offer faster arrow flight but are perhaps not as forgiving as wheels.


I'm probably biased, but I think my bow is better looking than that one... Mine is blue instead of red, and a little more compact. Also my limbs are black on the edges (instead of wood) because they are carbon.

How much speed do people generally gain by going to cams? Another dumb question... Would it be possible to replace the cams with something like the Mathews perimeter weighted ones?


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

*New or Newer*

If U were gonna try & modify the bow then it is defiantly worth buying new or newer. I still have & occasionally shoot my 1st Browning the Mirage. The first in their line to not use tear drops & she till shoots pretty good.:wink:
That being said a lot has changed & U would probably really benefit from a newer model. Faster, easier to tune, quieter & U wouldn't muck up a nice paint job.
I'd vote for an upgrade, I think U would come out ahead.
Than being said I recently shot with a guy that broke out his _*old*_ Bear compound last year & put an elk in the freezer with it. He was just getting back into the game but has since a used Hoyt.

There are still some nice finger friendly bows out there & not all cost an arm & a leg. Well $ is all relative.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

WOW.....there's been lots of technology advances in the last 15 years in archery equipment.Even though the release shooters outnumber us finger shooters there still are a good of longer ATA bows for us to choose from! Just about every major bow manufactuer has a finger bow in it's current line up. I think you'll do yourself a disjustice by not trying out these new bows and getting all the benefits they have to offer.Just be prepared for sticker shock


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you have no reason to get a new bow (such as high velocities) it would be perfectly acceptable to camo up a target bow and hunt. Known lots of people that have. 

That is if the bow tunes well for you.


----------

